# Trial of the Echoed Souls - Chorus and Ghaele



## Primitive Screwhead (May 28, 2010)

Okay, this one is still at least a month away for me, so perhaps thats enough time to get feedback on some more 4e conversions.

These two Elites are encountered as part of _Trial of the Offering_

*Righteous Path*
[sblock]
Chorus WoBS Adv 7 Level 17 Elite Brute
Large shadow beast (reptile) XP 3,200
Initiative +15 Senses Perception +16; all-around vision, low-light vision
HP 530; Bloodied 265
Regeneration 10
AC 29; Fortitude 27; Reflex 29; Will 31
Resist 15 fire, 15 necrotic
Saving Throws +2
Speed 6
Action Points 1

Slam (standard; at-will) • Poison
Reach 2; +20 vs AC; 1d8 + 5 damage, and the target takes ongoing 10 poison damage (save ends)

Chorus Song (standard; at-will) • See Text
The Chorus uses one power (chosen from the list below).
1, 2, 3, 4, 5—Withering Ray (Necrotic): Ranged 10; +19 vs. Fortitude; 1d8 + 5 necrotic damage, and ongoing 10 necrotic damage (save ends).
6—Cold Ray (Cold): Ranged 10; +19 vs. Reflex; 2d8 + 5 Cold damage.
7—Fear Ray (Fear, Psychic): Ranged 10; +19 vs. Will; 1d8 + 5 psychic damage, and the target spend its next action moving away from the Chorus. The target avoids hazardous terrain and difficult terrain if possible and cannot end its next turn closer than three squares farther away from its starting square.
8—Entombing Ray: Ranged 10; +22 vs. Fortitude; the target is slowed (save ends). First Failed Saving Throw: The target is immobilized instead
of slowed (save ends). Second Failed Saving Throw: The target is petrified (no save).
9, 10—Radiant Strike (Radiant): Ranged 10; +19 vs Reflexes; 1D8 + 5 radiant damage and 5 ongoing radiant damage. First failed save; target is
blinded (save ends)

Chorus Fury (standard; at-will)
The Chorus makes eight basic attacks (any combination of slam attacks and song attacks). For each basic attack that hits, subsequent attacks
gain a cumulative +1 bonus to attack rolls until the end of the Chorus' turn. This attack bonus applies only to attacks made with Chorus fury.

Hideous Wail (minor; recharge 5 6) • Fear, Psychic
Close blast 3; +16 vs Will; 2d8 + 7 psychic damage, and the target takes a -5 penalty to all defenses until the end of the Chorus' next turn

Many-Headed
Each time the Chorus would become dazed or stunned, it loses one attack when using Chorus fury during its next turn instead. Multiple such effects stack.

Multiple Minds
The first time the Chorus is reduced to or below 500, 400, 300, 200, and 100 hit points, the attack severs or destroys one of its bodies and the number of attacks in the Chorus Fury attack is reduced by 1.

Threatening Reach
The Chorus can make opportunity attacks against all enemies with its reach (2 squares).
Alignment Unaligned Languages —
Str 22 (+14) Dex 18 (+12) Wis 16 (+11)
Con 24 (+15) Int 2 (+4) Cha 8 (+7)
[/sblock]

*Sinister Path*
[sblock]
Ghaele WoBS Adv 7 Level 16 Elite Artillery
Medium fey humanoid (eladrin) XP 2,800
Initiative +16 Senses Perception +13; low-light vision
HP 212; Bloodied 106
AC 28; Fortitude 25; Reflex 28; Will 28
Resist 20 cold, 20 radiant; Vulnerable 10 necrotic (slowed until the end of the ghaele’s next turn)
Saving Throws +7 against charm effects
Speed 6 , Fly 8 (hover); see also fey step
Action Points 1

Winter's Touch (standard; at-will) • Cold
+20 vs AC; 2d8 + 8 cold damage

Freezing Ray (standard; at-will)
Ranged 12; +20 vs Reflex; 2d8 + 7 cold damage, and the target is slowed (save ends)

Chilling Defiance (standard; at-will) • Cold, Healing
Close burst 3; targets enemies;; +21 vs Fortitude; 1d10 + 7 cold damage and is slowed until the end of the ghaele’s next turn. The ghaele of
winter regains 2 hit points for each enemy who takes damage from this power.

Imperious Wrath (minor; encounter; recharges when the ghaele of winter regains at least 4 hit points with chilling defiance)
Close burst 3; +18 vs Will; -1 the target is dazed until the end of the encounter

Fey Step (move; encounter) • Teleportation
The ghaele of winter can teleport 5 squares.

Alignment Any Languages Common, Elven
Skills Arcana +12, Diplomacy +21, History +12, Intimidate +21, Insight +18, Nature +18
Str 15 (+10) Dex 26 (+16) Wis 20 (+13)
Con 20 (+13) Int 15 (+10) Cha 27 (+16)
[/sblock]


----------

